
IBM to open-source JIT & GC for CRuby - kazuho
https://github.com/rubyomr-preview/rubyomr-preview
======
ksec
Ok this is big news, but again not making enough points on to the front page,
is this some sort of Algorithm with HN or generally HN aren't interested in
Ruby any more?

